# Where to find glass/ lexan panels



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2007)

I would like to apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong place.

I am currently working on a design for a coffee table with built-in shelves for some AV equipment. I am wanting to integrate some glass (or lexan or whatever) doors to protect the AV equipment from my dog and kid, but still have it be transparent to IR remote controls. 

Can anyone point me to a website where I can find lexan/ glass/ other panels of various sizes and their related mounting hardware?

Your input here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

You should be able to have the glass cut to your size at any local glass shop. Rockler, Woodworker's Supply, and other hardware suppliers will have the mounting hardware. Just do a Google search for "glass-door mounting hardware" and it should give you some good results.

By the way, welcome to the forum!

Nancy (121 days)


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

"Eighty Deuce is on the loose"


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

BULLHART said:


> "Eighty Deuce is on the loose"


Huh??:blink: :icon_confused: I presume this is some Army thing??

Nancy (121 days)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nancy Laird said:


> Huh??:blink: :icon_confused: I presume this is some Army thing??
> 
> Nancy (121 days)


Bullhart is making a friendly refernece to Bad Karma's 82nd Airborne insignia. It is, as you say, an "Army thing". Just ask that 'ol swabbie your married to Nancy he knows this kinda stuff. :laughing:


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

He don't know nuttin' about no Army!!!:laughing: :laughing: You gotta be kidding!

Nancy (121 days)


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*glass doors*

Those on my stereo are held by clamps to the hinges, again any glass worker should be able to help. Waste of time trying to cut glass to size yourself. Let an expert do it and dont forget to get the edges smoothed.
johnep


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2007)

thanks for the advice and the warm reception. I will consult my local glass cutter and see what we can come up with.


----------



## sukkaFOO (Sep 6, 2007)

I get my Lexan from Home Depot. It's fairly easy to cut (the thicker the panel, the more scoring is required), and cheap. It breaks nicely if you score deep and is very durable.


----------

